# برمجة طريقة القيمة المكتسبة لمراقبة إنجاز مشروع



## علي محمد يوسف (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرفق لكم ملفا في إكسل يتضمن برمجة موضوع" مراقبة المشروعات بطريقة القيمة المكتسبة" هذا الموضوع المفيد الذي قدمه لنا الأخ الكريم الأستاذ محمود الطحاوي بارك الله فيه وفيكم جميعا أرجوا أن تجدوا فيه الفائدة والله ولي التوفيق .
وأرجو ترجمة التعليمات المتعلقة بالقيمة المكتسبة Earned Value الموجودة في برنامج 
Ms Project 

تمنياتي للجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## لاجل الاسلام (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ولكن اريد تفصيل مبسط عن كل خانة لو سمحت


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 فبراير 2008)

أكثر من رائع بساطة المعلومة وقوتها رائعة جدا" وفقك الله للخير والعطاء ومتشكرين يا هندسة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 فبراير 2008)

وبالنسبة للتفصيل الذى يطلبة أخونا لأجل الأسلام ستجدة فى مشاركة الزميل محمود الطحاوى مراقبة المشروعات بطريقة القيم المكتسبة والأثنين أقصد المشاركتين بيكملوا بعض حتى لا يكون هناك تكرار


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم وضع تعليق عند بعض الخلايا لتوضيحها وتم بيان معنى المتغيرات فوق كل منها ماعدا المتغيرين 
الكلفة التقديرية للمشروع BAC ومدة التنفيذ Duration فقد تم وضع المعنى لهما بجانب كل منهما
ومجال المعطيات يمتد على الأعمدة التي تتضمن المعطيات التي تم تمييزها باللون الأزرق 
أما مجال النتائج فيمتد على الأعمدة التي تظهر فيها النتائج تحت المتغيرات وتم إدخال الصيغ في السطر الأول فقط ثم تم تعميم الصيغ بالسحب والإفلات كما يمكن تعميمها بالنسخ واللصق لتشمل مراحل التعقب أو المراقبة المختلفة لتنفيذ المشروع ويمكن الإكتفاء بالسطر الأول حيث يتم تغيير المعطيات فيه
عند نهاية كل شهرأو كل مرحلة مراقبة بالقيم الجديدة للتكاليف التقديرية التراكمية للأعمال المخططة PV والتكاليف التقديرية التراكمية للأعمال المنجزة (القيمة المكتسبة) EV والتكاليف الفعلية التراكمية للأعمال المنجزة AC فنحصل على نتائج جديدة لمؤشرات مراقبة تنفيذ المشروع المالية والزمنية والكلفة المتوقعة والمدة المتوقعة لإنهاء المشروع .
أما إذا أردنا إنشاء المخططات البيانية للقيم الثلاثة المخططة والمكتسبة والفعلية فنعمم صيغ السطر الأول بحسب عدد مراحل المراقبة .
تم مراعاة المرجع المطلق لبعض المتغيرات عند كتابة الصيغ لأن عملية النسخ تتم بالمراجع النسبية .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ووفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه والشكر الجزيل لمشرفنا المتميز الأستاذ محمود حازم عياد على مشاركته القيمة والشكر الجزيل للأخ الكريم لأجل اٍلإسلام وأرجو منه المزيد من الإستفسارإذا لم تكن إجابتي كافية .


----------



## لاجل الاسلام (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز المعلومات قيمة وكافية 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا شكر على واجب أخي العزيز لأجل الإسلام ومن أجل الإسلام تمنياتي للجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## foratfaris (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 فبراير 2008)

Thanking You


----------



## رائد محمد ابراهيم (23 فبراير 2008)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

*مشكوووووور يا اخى الفاضل*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم في برنامج بريمافيرا 3 لإضافة تقرير للقيمة المكتسبة نتبع المسار التالي : 
من القائمة Tools 
Tabular Reports
Resource
Earned Value (units
تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## gharib belal (14 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gharib belal (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عمور (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## anasdakhil (6 فبراير 2014)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## آغاميلاد (21 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------

